# :) New Box Turtle Blog! :) @theboxieblog



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Feb 21, 2014)

Visit my new box turtle bog, The Boxie Blog, featuring Sugar & Sapphire the 4-month-old eastern box turtles! It's open to all box turtle owners & enthusiasts. You can subscribe via email on the blog home page for reminders when there is an update. Also, vote in the poll at the bottom of the page!  
The Boxie Blog is just getting started and is very small...please post a comment, photo, video, or some info on your box turtles. Enjoy! 
www.theboxieblog.blogspot.com


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 21, 2014)

Totally dig it!


----------



## jeffstort (Feb 21, 2014)

Cool I have a baby three toed nixie to I'm subscribing


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 21, 2014)

I will check it out tomorrow


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you 




TortsNTurtles said:


> I will check it out tomorrow



Thank you! 




jeffstort said:


> Cool I have a baby three toed nixie to I'm subscribing



Thank you! 




diamondbp said:


> Totally dig it!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice blog.Boris is beautiful!!!


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 26, 2014)

I really like that. The only complaint I have is the orange letters on a white background are a bit difficult to read. I already need glasses to read black print....orange is a challenge!


----------

